# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  شرايكم في حجوزات زواجي..

## السيده

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*انا عضوه جديده وياكم في المنتدى..وحبيت أخذ رايكم في حجوزات زواجي إذا ما عندكم مانع ..*
*ولا تنسوا تقولوا تعليقاتكم..وكل وحده تدخل ضروري تعلق بليززز..*

*نبدأ بسم الله..*

*بالنسبة لفستان الزواج راح أفصله عند مي الزهيري..*
*والمكياج والشعر عند أم علوي..إلي في الناصره..*
*والتصوير عند وحده إسمها إبتسام..اسم محلها توب زوم..*
*وإلي تغني في زواجي إسمها أم شوق..*

*وبالنسبة إلى ليلة الجلوات..*

*راح أسوي البدله في البحرين..*
*وإلي تغني اسمها أم محمد( ناديه الشلي..)*
*والمكياج والشعر عند زهره البقال(سيدتي الجميله..)*

*وإلي بتحنيني إسمها فاطمة زيمور..*


*ها ويش رايكم إن شاء الله حجوزاتي كويسه ياليت تنصحوني إذا فيها شي مو تمام..*

*إختكم السيده..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*وعليكم السلام ..*
*خيتو انا راح اعطيكِ رايي في اللي اعرفهم* 
*أم علوي وزهرة البقال سمعت انهم عدلين تعديلهم يعني عدل* 
*وفاطمه زيمور يقولو حناها حلو بعد*
*والله يبارك لك خيتو وحياه سعيده أن شاء الله* 
*تحياتي*
*ضحكووه*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اول شي 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك 
الله يهنيش ويسعدش في ليلة زواجش
اني ما عندي فكره عن الحجوزات أبد
بس المهم أنتي مقتنعه باللي تسويه واللي بتلبسيه 
بس اللي بتفصل ثوب الزفاف من وين وبكم

ألف مبروك

----------


## السيده

الضحكه البريئه..ألف شكر لك خيتوووو على الرد وماقصرتي..أسعدتني مشاركتك..
الفارسه الحسناء..مشكوووره خيتوو على الرد ..والله يبارك فيش..وبالنسبة إلى سؤالش إلي بتفصل فستان الزفاف من الخامسه..وبكم ..؟..أسعااارهاا من تبدأ من 3000آلاف..بدون القماش..

وبنتظار البقية..

السيده..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في البداية أرحب وأهلي بك يابنت العم  (سيده ) و أقدم تبريكاتي 
زواج موفق إن شاء الله وحياة سعيدة 
بالنسبة لـ * مي الزهيري و زهرة البقال  ما شاء الله الكل يمدحهم .*
* موفقه إن شاء الله  وبإذن الله تطلعي أحلى من الحلى وأجمل عروس*

----------


## السيده

ملكة سبأ..هلا ببنت العم..ألف شكر لكِ خيتوو على الرد الجميل..والحمد لله إن حجوزاتي عجبتكِ..شرفتي موضوعي..


السيده..

----------


## نور الهدى

*الف مبروك لج خيتو السيدة* 

*والله يوفقك ويهنيك في حياتك* 

*ما اقدر اقدم ملاحظاتي لاني ما اعرف عن الي بتروحين لهم* 

*بس حبيت اهلي فيش وابارك لش*

----------


## السيده

ام محمد..ألف شكر لكِ عزيزتي..وجودكِ أسعدني كثيرأً كثيراً..لكِ خالص الشكر مني..

السيده..

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

في البدايه ابارك لكِ اختي 
والف الف مبرووك
وزواج موفق ومبارك 
وذرية صالحه بااذن لله
انا جربة الحناايا مره حلوو الحناا 
ومعاارفنا العرائس يحجزوا عندها
زهرة البقال حلوو بس الشي الا ماايعجبني فيها تحط مكيااج طبقاات 
الف الف مبروك غاليتي مره اخرى
نسالكم الدعااء

----------


## السيده

*سوبر ستار العشق..ألف شكر لكِ غاليتي على مرورك الرائع..والحمد لله طمنتيني بالنسبة للحنايا..و إن شاء الله ما يكون مكياجي عند زهره البقال طبقات ..لك كل الشكر على ردكِ في موضوعي..دمتي سالمه..*

*السيده..*

----------


## السيده

*يالله بنات عطووني رايكم..لا تخيبوووني..وااجد دخلوا الموضوع بس ماعلقووووا ..بنتظار ردودكم..*


*السيده..*

----------


## فلورا الامورة

سلام عليكم
ربي يوفقش ويسعدش بس اهم شي تكوني انتي مقتنعه 
 لان كل وحده بتقول لش راي 
بس انتي  شوفي اللي يناسبش

----------


## السيده

*فلورا الامورة..ألف شكر لكِ خيتوو..أنا حبيت أخذ راي البنات تدري أكثر من راي أحسن على الأقل الوحده تقتنع أكثر..تسلمي على رد الرائع ..الله لا يحرمنا منك..*


*السيده..*

----------


## السيده

*وين باقي البنات..يالله أبغى ردود ..*

----------


## سوهان

الله يهنيج ويبارك لج خيه

طبعا أني ماأعرف أحد بس سمعت عن أم علوي أنها تمااام مررره

بالتوفيق خيه

وبالنسبه لثوب الزفاف لو شريتيه جاهز من محل أوفر وأحلى 


والدمام ماشاء الله المحلات على قفى من يشيل 


تحياتي القلبيه لج

----------


## السيده

*سوهان..ألف شكر لج خيه..وبالنسبة لفستان الزفاف أحس أن التفصيل بيكون على ذوقي أكثر وبيكون مضبوط أحسن صحيح الأسعار غاليه بس وش نسوي..تسلمي على مرورج الطيب..*

*السيده..*

----------


## hope

اول شـــي


1000 مبرووك والله يهــنيش ويسعدش 

وبالنسبة للحجوزات كل شيء مضبوظ بس الطقاقة  الي في الجلوات ماعرفتــها  وانشاء الله تكون مزبوطه

موفقــه حبيبتي

تحياتي
حووور

----------


## السيده

*حور العين..ألف سكر لك أختي الغاليه على المرور الطيب..والحمد لله كل شي مضبوووط ..ريحتيني خيتي..*


*السيده..*

----------


## العجمية

الللللللللللللللللللف مبروووووك

----------


## مـــلاك

مرحبا اختي السيده ..

اول شي الف الف الف مبرووووك
اني زيش قاعده اجهز لزواجي اللي بيكون الشهر الجاي باِذن الله
وبالنسبه للطقاقه أم شوق اذا كانت نفسها اللي اني اعرفها
فهي كويسه طقتها وصوتها بس فيها عيب ( بين الاغنيه والثانيه تسكـت ساعه تررريح ) !!!

أما تعديلي اني بيكون عند زهره البقال ( السيده الجميله )
الكل يمدح تعديلها وانا شفت وحده طالعه زي القمـر ما شاء الله

....     ....    ....

اختي اذا ماعليش كلافه
اني عرسي الشهر الجاي وللحين ما حجزت فستان الزفاف
لأني ما أعرف احد يأجـر
الله يجزاش خير اذا تعرفي اي مركز لتأجير فساتين الافراح تدليني عليه
وترسلي لي ارقام المحلات ع الخاص لأني متورطه ومتوتره حدي لأن ماباقي شي عن عرسي !
بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## السيده

*العجمية..الله يبارك فيج خيتوو..شكراً لج..*

*مـــــلاك..مشكورة خيتو على مرورج الطيب..وإن شاء الله أم شوق تكون كويسه وما توقف وااجد..وأنا بعد عاجبني زهره البقال مرره..إن شاء الله نطلع مره حليوين..وبالنسبة إلى الرسائل الخاصه ماأدري متى يمديني أرسل لج علشان نكون على تواصل مع بعض..*

*السيده..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حجوزاتك تمام أختي السيدة مع إني ماأعرفهم كلهم*
*أم شوق تمام بس كانت عندنا مناسبة في ربيع ثاني وماحضرت هي بنفسها ( حضروا اللي تبعها )*
*وكانوا يفشلون صراحة بدونها ( يقولوا كانت والد وناس قالوا كانت في عرس ثاني ولاأدري صراحة شنو كانت سالفتهم وليش ماحضرت* 
*على العموم*
*الف مبروووووك*
*والله يوفقك ويرزقك بالذرية الصالحة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

صباح  الورد

للأحلى عروس 

السيدة الجميلة 


مبروك الف مبروك 


بعطيكي رأي الشخصي من منطلق تجربتي في زواج قريبي

بالنسبة لفستان الزواج راح أفصله عند مي الزهيري..


بالنسبة لمي تمام لانها تعطي نصائح و شيء اللي يناسب 

بالنسبة للفستان الزفاف عليه صح 

*والمكياج والشعر عند أم علوي..إلي في الناصره..*

*جربتها مرا تمام يكفيك يسموها الآء الدشتي القطيف* 

*من حلوات تعديلها* 


*هم جربتها و سياستها مرة حليوه* 

*هم هذا علية صح*



*والتصوير عند وحده إسمها إبتسام..اسم محلها توب زوم..*


*ما عندي علم عنها بس يفضل لو تشوفي تصوير إليها* 


*للأطمئان  * 


*و زيادة تأكيد*



*وإلي تغني في زواجي إسمها أم شوق..*


*هم هاذي مرة أوكي* 


*لا تحتاتي* 


*وبالنسبة إلى ليلة الجلوات..*

*راح أسوي البدله في البحرين..*

*محل السعفة اللي في البحرين فيه أشياء مرة حليوة* 

*بس أنتي وش حاطة في بالك تلبسي* 

*هندي ...تراثي .... ؟؟!*

*وإلي تغني اسمها أم محمد( ناديه الشلي..)*

*تمام  بالنسبة للطقاقة*

*والمكياج والشعر عند زهره البقال(سيدتي الجميله..)*

*أختيارك صح ؟؟*

*لانه تعدل في الجلوات أحلى من العرس*


*وإلي بتحنيني إسمها فاطمة زيمور..*

 
ما عليها كلام حنائها مرة حلو و مرتب 


عسى بس نفعتك برأي المتوااضع 


متى زواجك؟؟

اذا احتجي أي شيء 

قولي 


و أحنا في الشوفة 


أي سؤال؟؟

هالصيفية عندي زواج بنت أخوي 


يمكن أقدر أخدم العروس 


للمعلومية للصبايا :

اللي يخدم العروس يعرس 


تقبلي تحياتي 

عاشقة الوردي

----------


## السيده

*عيون لا تنام..ألف شكر لج خيتوو على الرد الرائع..والله هذا إلي الناس قاعده تخوفني منه..وأنا أكدت عليها لما حجزتها قالت لي إن شاء الله هي إلي بتجي بنفسهاااا..دمتي غاليتي..* 
*عاشقة الوردي..شكراً جزيلاً..يعطيج ألف ألف ألف عافيه..بصراحه رد كامل ومكمل..ريحتيني خيتووو..الله يريحج دنيا وآخره..بالنسبة للتصوير خيتووو ..لا تحاتي شفته وعجبني..وبالنسبة إلى بدلة الجلوات أنا حاطه في بالي محل السعفه إلي في البحرين حق المصممه كبرى القصير..وودي أفصل بدلة تراثيه..وزواجي راح يكون بإذن الله في شوال..بس الحجوزات لازم تكون بدرري..على العموم خيتو ما قصرتي وعقبالج إن شاء الله ..ويارب أساعدج قريب في حجوزاتج..وإذا كنتِ متزوجه الله يوفقج ويعطيج على قد نيتج..* 

*السيده..*

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

صباح الورد 


لا شكر على واجب 


أحنا في خدمتك 


على طول 

لا تحتي شيء 

أي سؤال أحنا في شوفة 


و ان شاء الله


 أذا أنخطبت طلبت شورك 

و من خبرتك في عرسي 


تحياتي

----------


## السيده

عاشقة الوردي..صباح النور والأنوار..ياهلا..ماقصرتي حبيبتي..إن شاء الله قريب نسمع بخير خطبتج..وبكون إن شاء الله من أول المساعدات لج..دمتي غاليتي..

السيده..

----------


## السيده

*ألف شكر لمن شارك في موضوعي..مشاركاتكم أثلجت صدري..لكم خالص الشكر وجزيله..*

*السيده..*

----------


## غربة مشاعر

مشكوووووووووووورة و على كيفش

----------


## السيده

العفو خيتوووو..

السيده..

----------


## السيده

*بنات لو سمحتوا ياليت تقولوا ليي رايكم في أم شووووق بكل صررراحه..سمعتها في عرس ما عجبتني وبس أقول إلى الناس أني حاجزتنها لعرسي يقولوا انها مررره حليوووه..أنتوا شرايكم..ردوووا علي بسرررعه..ضروري..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اول شيء ...

زواج مباارك ان شاء الله .. ولاتنسي تعزميني  :rolleyes: 

ثاني شيء ام شوووق .. هذي اللي كانت عندنا في زوااج اخووي
الصراحه .. الفرقة حليووووه .. ولاتاكلي هم من ناحيتهم
و بالنسبة لزهرة بقال وام علووي فاختياار موفق
واما الباقي ماسمعت عنهم .. 
تحياتي

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الف مبروك 
انا ما اعرف غير زهراء البقال تعديلها وايد احليو 
الله يوفقش 
تحياتي

----------


## السيده

*أميرة بإحساسي..الله يبارك فيج..الحمد لله خيتووو ريحتيني من ناحية أم شوق..وإن شاء الله تكون مرره حليووه..تسلمي على ردج الرائع..*

*زهرة القلوب..مشكوورة خيتووو..والأهم انج رديتي ونورتي موضوعي..*

----------


## السيده

*وووين باقي البنات ياليت تساعدوني..؟*

----------


## همسات وله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زواج مباارك ان شاء الله .. 
مع تمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق 
تحياتي لك
خيتك همسات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## السيده

*همسات وله..ألف شكر لج خيتي على الرد الرائع ..وبإذن الله نكون من الموفقين..*

----------


## م الغاليين

الف الفالف مبروك 
الله يوفقش ويهنيش 
كل الحجوزات حلوة 
تحياتي القلبية

----------


## السيده

*م الغاليين..ألف شكر لج خيه والحمد لله طمنتيني..*

*ووووين باااقي البنات محتااااجتنكم في رايكم في أم شووووق..صرراحه خايفه منها والمشكله ما في وقت للتغيير..*

----------


## السيده

ووووين باااقي البنات محتااااجتنكم في رايكم في أم شووووق..صرراحه خايفه منها والمشكله ما في وقت للتغيير..

----------


## روح البراءة

*مرحبا حبيبتي* 

*بالتوفيق يارب في زواجش* 

*وبصراحه انا عن نفسي ابراء لذمتي أنصحش تغيرينها لأنها شكلها من النوع الي مايوفي*

*بوعدها وفي كذا عرس ماتحضر هي بنفسها*

*أتمنى انش تاخذي وحده مضمونه عشان تكوني مرتاحه*

*اسفه لكلامي بس هذا الي عندي*

----------


## روح البراءة

*وباقي الشغلات حلوين الي حاجزتهم بالنسبه الي يعني*

*طبعا*

*بالتوفيق يارب والله يعطيش مرادش*

----------


## السيده

*روح البراءة..ألف شكر لج خيه..والله خوفتيني أكثر المشكله ماافي حجوزات عند أكثر إلا عاجبيني..ومافي مجال للتغيير فما أدري ويش أسووووي..عالعموم رحم الله والديج وماقصرتي خيه..*

----------


## روح البراءة

*أهلين حبيبتي أسفه ماكان قصدي*

*أخوفش أكثر بس أبراء لذمتي عطيتش الي عندي*

*حاولي انش تصرين عليها أنها لازم اهي الي تكون موجوده*

*مو بس فرقتها لأنها ماتنفع بدونها*

*والله يوفقش يارب ويسهل الش أمورش*

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يهنيش خيتي وزواج مبارك 

بصراحه سألت المدام وقالت لي  ان ام شوق مهي لهناك وخصوصاً اذا ما كان ليها خلق 

و ان فيه وحده اسمها أم سلمان الزاهر  - من تاروت - مرررررررره حلوه 

صحيح مهي مشهوره مررره بس صوتها مررررره حلو ( رأي المدام) 

أنا والحمد لله ما أدري هههههههههههه

واتمنى ان الله يتمم الش بالخير يااااااااااااارب

----------


## السيده

*روح البراءة..لا عادي خيتووو..أنتي قلتي رايج وأنا إلا طلبته ما قصرتي خيتوو..كفيتي ووفيتي..*

*واحد فاضي..الله يستر خيووو..وشكراً لك ولمدامتك..وإن شاء الله كل شي يمشي على خيرر..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## السيده

*شبكة الناصرة..ألف شكر لك خيوو..*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

بس بغيت ابارك لش سيده لان حجوزاتش ماعليها كلاااااااااااااااام حلويين 
الله يوفقك

----------


## السيده

*رافضية و للأبد..جميعاً خيه..وشكراً على مرورج الرائع..*

----------

